# Show me your Cowboys and Indians!



## Canadacan (Oct 30, 2016)

I was wanting to see what all is out there in terms of Western themed bottles, paper and ACL. Anything related as in the mention of lets say, big sky, high country, Western, cowboy, or any native names and so on. As for what is depicted on the bottle...I'll post what I have so you get the idea of what qualifies.
Most of all let just have some fun with this!

These two are obvious!



Hats, rope lettering, wagons...cowboy on a mule?...yea!..lol


The Big...referring to big country.


Or High N Dry is a similar theme.


And of course the Calgary brand more than qualifies!



You get the idea now?....right? 


And I think that the iconic Mountie should be included because they helped bring law and order to wild west of Alberta when they formed the NWMP in 1873.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 30, 2016)

Although I concentrate on Canadian medicines and poisons, I've always fancied the First Nations image on the Saugeen Mineral Water Co.'s splits from Ontario (pic from canadianbottlecollectors.com)


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 31, 2016)

mctaggart67 ...thanks for posting that gem! And I forgot to mention embossed!, yea gota see those too!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 31, 2016)

Sorry that this is off topic, but Tall was an interprovincial franchise?  I never knew that!  I've got one of their bottles from Dawson Creek and I thought it was just a local brand.  As for Western themed bottles, I don't think I really have any that aren't already posted, apart from maybe the Rumming's and Island bottles with the HBC Fort.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 31, 2016)

Apparently they were, I have one with just 'Tall' on it in black and orange from St John N. B.


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't have very many, but here's mine.


John G. Epping - Alkalaris Water:


Big Nickel Drink: Pepsi:Cola, Exmore VA
These are a little harder to see, but you have embossed Buffalo on the LT & Native American on the RT.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 31, 2016)

Jblaylock thanks for sharing!...those embossed are so cool!...never seen them before, and a nice set of three ACL's.


----------



## RCO (Oct 31, 2016)

there isn't many from Ontario that fit into this theme , at least not that I can recall off hand , if anything else comes up i'll post it but for now just 1 I can think of 

is one from Orillia for Simcoe beverages that has an indian on it


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 31, 2016)

RCO That's a great label!


----------



## bigber4604 (Nov 2, 2016)

Here are a couple of my better western and Indian bottles.  There are hundreds of great examples in these categories!


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 2, 2016)

Cc

I have about 30 Western theme bottles, most of which are Big Chief's (with a couple of the ones I have already posted) and will take pictures of the others I have the first chance I get. Plus, I concur what member bigber4604 said about there being hundreds of different variations in the Western category. 

Here's one of my Big Chief's that hasn't been posted yet, which is from Ely, Nevada and dated 1955. Its somewhat common but very popular with collectors.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 2, 2016)

bigber4606...thanks for showing those off! just amazing graphics!...so hard to pick a favorite, I like them all 

Bob thanks for posting the Big Chief...look forward to seeing the rest! 




Hey guys just a reminder if you want to post your pics full size and cant remember how?......sorry thumbnails drive me nutz!... 

In the advance editor mode place pic in line and double click your photo




This box will pop up and you can select image size.




Then click ok



If your not happy with the size just double click the image and resize it again


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 2, 2016)

Great stuff! All are very cool. I guess I only have one that might qualify. It's a Pokagon, from Indiana I believe. A pretty common bottle not as cool as everyone else's though.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 2, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> Great stuff! All are very cool. I guess I only have one that might qualify. It's a Pokagon, from Indiana I believe. A pretty common bottle not as cool as everyone else's though.


Yea it dose so qualify!...lol none the less it's simplicity it beautiful with a strong image!


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 2, 2016)

Found this cool little 7oz on ebay...from Dillon Montana. posted with permission of seller......I don't foresee a real problem posting the odd photo of 'sold' bottles?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/371264798115?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## bigber4604 (Nov 8, 2016)

A few more Big Chief's and other Indian and Western ACLs.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Nov 10, 2016)

Here are most of mine. Might be other colors or others already posted. Gotta love ACLs.


The Lafayette isn't really a cowboy, but it's a man on horseback.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 11, 2016)

bigber, Mcglass , thanks for posting!....man I can't even choose any favorites because there all so great!


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 13, 2016)

This is an experiment to test Cc's image size ...


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey, it worked! And I like it!  I'm usually pretty good at computer stuff but wasn't aware of this technique ...

Thanks Cc


----------



## SODABOB (Nov 13, 2016)

P.S.

I recently sold the near-mint cast iron Indian set w/box for $250 and now have seller's remorse for doing it. Oh well, life goes on!


----------



## M.C.Glass (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't think we can make the images large using a tablet. I've been trying to find the advance editor function and can't.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 13, 2016)

SODABOB said:


> Hey, it worked! And I like it!  I'm usually pretty good at computer stuff but wasn't aware of this technique ...
> 
> Thanks Cc


YAAAAAA!!! glad you got it figured out!, and your welcome!....other sites have far better uploaders and allow the photo to be automatically posted in the correct size without the extra step. This one has changed again and the old one IMHO was better.

Oh yea and thanks for posting your goodies!!!!


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 13, 2016)

Ok let's see if I can uplaload a photo using my Android (Galaxy S7) ... test....so it displays 'Go Advanced' click on it....click on 'manage attachments' ......that did not work...now trying to load using the camera icon from the tool bar above....and I can't seem to figure out how to bring up the box to display a larger image. But I did get the photo loaded!


----------



## Floridabottledude1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Here's my Red Race from Valdosta, Georgia


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice one there Floridabottledude1...


----------



## Floridabottledude1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks, I was very lucky to have found this in a landfill. I thought it was a Big Chief at first. I believe the Indian is VERY similar.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 30, 2016)

Floridabottledude1 said:


> Thanks, I was very lucky to have found this in a landfill. I thought it was a Big Chief at first. I believe the Indian is VERY similar.


Great condition for being in a landfill!


----------



## nostalgia (Nov 30, 2016)

Here's one from my neck of the woods,  from Cap de la Madeleine here in Quebec to be precise.  Not many cowboys & indians here!


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 30, 2016)

nostalgia said:


> Here's one from my neck of the woods,  from Cap de la Madeleine here in Quebec to be precise.  Not many cowboys & indians here!



OMG!,,,that is so cool!....tell me is that a cowgirl? or are my eye deceiving me! I bet that is a tough one to find ..and in a 30oz.


----------



## nostalgia (Nov 30, 2016)

It is a cowgirl AND it is 30oz in size.  This is an uncommon bottle but not extremely rare


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 4, 2016)

An new variation of the Tall for me!....in black and white too


----------

